
VS Code plugin for automating imports - ebiewener
https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=edb.vandelay
======
ebiewener
I created this plugin, which currently supports JavaScript and Python:

[https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=edb.vand...](https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=edb.vandelay-
js)
[https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=edb.vand...](https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=edb.vandelay-
py)

I know VS Code apparently has some auto importing functionality if you are
using Typescript, and they seem to be trying to bring this to non-Typescript,
but I haven't been able to get it to work at all.

Additionally, these plugins let you fully customize how the imports get
written to the file, modifying import paths, names, sorting relative to other
imports, etc. The Python plugin even lets you "group" imports together with
extra line breaks.

I built this plugin so that each language is itself a plugin to the core
package. I'm not currently planning on building additional language plugins,
but would be happy to flesh out some documentation on how to do so if anyone
is interested.

Let me know what you think!

